# sunglasses



## alright35

ok, this may be a stupid question, but i am a new EMT, currently going to medic school. so i was curious if anybody has any recommendations on sunglasses. something good, stays on the face, all that good stuff.


----------



## Akulahawk

I currently wear Oakley M frames... one in clear, one in polarized gray. They work great, but they're just a weeee bit expensive. I also like the Smith & Wesson glasses. They're much cheaper, and stay on my head just about as well... 

My vote is for the S&W Safety glasses...


----------



## flhtci01

I currently wear Wiley-X Romer II.  Can change out the lenses in about 30 seconds from grey to amber or clear.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

http://www.oakley.com/halfjacket


----------



## MMiz

People go through sunglasses like pen lights.  I'd stick with the cheap ones.


----------



## mycrofft

*I bought five pairs at Salvation Army for $2 each.*

I drove professionally (ambulance, small rescue truck) for three years.
Try on the glasses. M ake sure they work with any glasses you wear for vision. Check for distortion. Get something with UV protection. I suggest an orange (not red) amber lens to preserve night vision and cut haze.
Don't spend more than $10 for a pair, and save your busted ones for parts.


----------



## emt_angel25

wal-mart or target sunglasses.......LOL thats what i got. and i love them


----------



## lightsandsirens5

I agree with Miz, mycrofft, and angel. Buy the cheap ones, that way when your partner sits on them you are only out, what 10 bucks at the most? Less if you are smart. OK, maybe they don't look quite a cool as NEPAs, but oh well.


----------



## Barney_Fife

I wear ones that are not only SPF protection, but also safety glasses. So, dual purpose, with a stylish look. Not too expensive, and wearable all the time.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I agree with Miz, mycrofft, and angel. Buy the cheap ones, that way when your partner sits on them you are only out, what 10 bucks at the most? Less if you are smart. OK, maybe they don't look quite a cool as NEPAs, but oh well.



While ignoring the fact that my sunglasses make me look like a total bad@$$, there was actually a rational for purchasing them.  I went through gas station sunglasses like cigarettes because I didn't care.  Then I realized the cash was starting to add up.  So I purchased a pair of expensive sunglasses, hoping that would force me to take care of them.  Almost a year later and they're intact with the exception of a handful of minor chips in the lenses (which are replaceable ^_^).


----------



## Barney_Fife

Lowes, the hardware super store, will replace the reddish orange safety-sunglasses, if you manage to break them. I guess when they tested them, rolling over them with a loaded stryker, wasn't on the list of assaults.


----------



## Sapphyre

I'm with NEPA, I wear Oakely Half Jackets (regular lens, not XLJ), have two pairs, one Black Iridium lenses, and one clear.


----------



## Scout

I know it may be a cultural thing, but i think it is the hight of rudness to wear sunglasses while engaging with a pt.


----------



## EMSLaw

Scout said:


> I know it may be a cultural thing, but i think it is the hight of rudness to wear sunglasses while engaging with a pt.



Agreed.  But they're a good thing when the sun is beating through the windshield of the ambulance while you're trying to get through traffic, or when you're chillin', lookin' all cool at the Qwick-e-Mart. 

I wear prescription glasses, so I have a pair of RayBan Aviators with my script in 'em.


----------



## Sasha

My current "work" sunglasses are these:
http://www.eyesave.com/products/large_image.aspx?img=JuicyCouture.Goldie.15931.jpg

http://www.eyesave.com/styles/p15931/Sunglasses-Juicy+Couture-Goldie/index.aspx

Yes, they are expensive, but they are also good quality and last a whole lot longer than the Target and Wal-Mart sunglasses. I keep track of them, I use them for driving mostly. If I am not wearing them, they're on the top of my head (After all, sunglasses are my favorite hair accessory) or in the ambulance on the L/S control panel. 

My partner is a 50 year old man, he's not gonna steal my girly sunglasses.


----------



## daedalus

I have no problem wearing sunglasses during patient care if it is bright outside. My eyes tear up and close in bright sun.


----------



## Dominion

I like to get my sunglasses from the hunting/fishing areas of walmart or other stores.  They are moderately priced and decent sunglasses.  So I don't treat them like 10$ pairs but I didn't spend an ungodly amount of money either.

Ditto, if I'm in the bright sun I can't properly do patient care.  The contacts I wear increases the intensity of glare so I squint and tear up really bad.


----------



## TransportJockey

I wear half jackets too, but am considering picking up a pair of the Oakley Radars to replace them (the frames are almost 4 years old and starting to wear out.


----------



## Achromatic

Revo Discern. Amazing, but not cheap.


----------



## silver

black Rayban Wayfarers.

redefining what it means to be cool.


----------



## emtbill

I love wearing these with my jumpsuit...I feel like I being in Top Gun.


----------



## EMS49393

I work nights.  Sunlight is one of my natural enemies.  If I absolutely HAVE to be up when it's light out, I prefer cheap sunglasses after having my $150 Raybans jacked from the ambulance while I was at work.  Some people just suck.


----------



## Dominion

Went out and bought a pair of new sunglasses for 12.99 at walmart.  After going to the mall for some food and seeing pairs there for upwards of 300$....yea right.


----------



## Sasha

Dominion said:


> Went out and bought a pair of new sunglasses for 12.99 at walmart.  After going to the mall for some food and seeing pairs there for upwards of 300$....yea right.



Promise ya my $100 pair of sunglasses will outlast your walmart ones


----------



## TransportJockey

Sasha said:


> Promise ya my $100 pair of sunglasses will outlast your walmart ones



That's one of the good things  I've spent less after the 4 years of owning my Oakleys than I would have in buying pair after pair of cheap glasses


----------



## Sasha

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's one of the good things  I've spent less after the 4 years of owning my Oakleys than I would have in buying pair after pair of cheap glasses



Oh yeah. No one can understand "spending that much money" but it's less money in the long run. I buy a 1 pair of $100 sunglasses... It lasts me a couple years, as oppose to replacing the $13 sunglasses every couple months!


----------



## DV_EMT

Spy Helio's... they're bad ***... have lasted a long time and are pretty durable... needs the lanyard though to keep them on when I'm working... they tend to slip.


----------



## wvditchdoc

Oakley Flack Jackets XLJ

usstandardissue.com can get you Oakleys for about half price.


----------



## medic417

Gotta be mirrors so the patients don't know where you are looking.  Or so they can examine themselves.


----------



## emt_angel25

Scout said:


> I know it may be a cultural thing, but i think it is the hight of rudness to wear sunglasses while engaging with a pt.




uh but driving/riding. or those MVAs where its so bright out you cant see :censored::censored::censored::censored:. thats when i wear mine i dont walk into a house with the bad boys on. lol
i take that back once but i didnt want my pt to recognize me. LMAO


----------



## Dominion

Lies, I won't buy 10 pairs of sunglasses a year, I had my last pair for just under a year.


----------



## Micro_87




----------



## imurphy

I dont know if you know of this, but EMT's get discounts on Oakley sunglasses. You just have to register on http://www.usstandardissue.com/ and send in a copy of your EMT licence.

The discount is substantial....


----------



## Dominion

I see, this might make it worth it to get a pair.


----------



## Luno

I wear a pair of Native Silencers, have worn the same pair almost exclusively for 5 years.  Extremely light weight, 4 sets of lenses, polarized and mirrored.  Unbeatable warrantee, and they just might extend you a proform if you ask.


----------



## TransportJockey

imurphy said:


> I dont know if you know of this, but EMT's get discounts on Oakley sunglasses. You just have to register on http://www.usstandardissue.com/ and send in a copy of your EMT licence.
> 
> The discount is substantial....



They way their FAQ sounds like that only govt EMTs/Medics get the discount. It doesn't sound like people who work private service would get it.


----------



## imurphy

Nope. We do. I had my account approved and I work private.


----------



## TransportJockey

imurphy said:


> Nope. We do. I had my account approved and I work private.



Hmmm I'll send em an email and see what they say. I might be SOL either way because I work in hospital.


----------



## Dominion

I have to wait for my pay stub to come in and I'm going to sign up, I have my eyes set on a pair and if the price is right I'll probably get them.  I hate to spend that much on something like this but I like a good discount


----------



## Akulahawk

I can attest to the US Standard Issue prices being MUCH lower than the retail price. However, you're NOT supposed to resell the merchandise that you do get. There are glasses and other items you do get through that site that you can NOT find in any retail store. 
 ma I I


----------



## Sapphyre

emt_angel25 said:


> uh but driving/riding. or those MVAs where its so bright out you cant see :censored::censored::censored::censored:. thats when i wear mine i dont walk into a house with the bad boys on. lol
> i take that back once but i didnt want my pt to recognize me. LMAO



Once I enter an area that is not so bright (aka, a home) the sunglasses go on top of my head, but, if I'm outside, I'm wearing them, as I'm extremely light sensitive.


----------



## wvditchdoc

wvditchdoc said:


> Oakley Flack Jackets XLJ
> 
> usstandardissue.com can get you Oakleys for about half price.


 


imurphy said:


> I dont know if you know of this, but EMT's get discounts on Oakley sunglasses. You just have to register on http://www.usstandardissue.com/ and send in a copy of your EMT licence.
> 
> The discount is substantial....


 


Akulahawk said:


> I can attest to the US Standard Issue prices being MUCH lower than the retail price. However, you're NOT supposed to resell the merchandise that you do get. There are glasses and other items you do get through that site that you can NOT find in any retail store.
> ma I I


 
Yes indeed, I am quite the gear :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: (rhymes with "or") when it comes to Oakley. The protection and inovative designs make them well worth the money. With the extreme discount and the "special" items on the site, it makes that much better and easier to explain to the wife....  

As AK stated you do have to sign an agreement not to re-sell the items purchased on the site for profit.


----------



## Fox800

Oakley will give you a government discount if you fax/e-mail a copy of your department ID.


----------

